# Strange goings on in the night...



## grandmaweloveyou (17 December 2010)

HI all. We are experiencing some problems at our yard at the moment, we are a very very tight knit group and never had anything like it occur before but:has anyone locally (we are horsham, west sussex) experienced anything weird recently?


----------



## pixi (17 December 2010)

TChamp said:



			HI all. We are experiencing some problems at our yard at the moment, we are a very very tight knit group and never had anything like it occur before but:has anyone locally (we are horsham, west sussex) experienced anything weird recently?
		
Click to expand...

it all depends whay to consider weird


----------



## MHOL (18 December 2010)

TChamp said:



			HI all. We are experiencing some problems at our yard at the moment, we are a very very tight knit group and never had anything like it occur before but:has anyone locally (we are horsham, west sussex) experienced anything weird recently?
		
Click to expand...

Is this with regard to "ufo"s


----------



## Cuffey (18 December 2010)

Is CCTV possible?

Do Police use Smartwater?
It is possible to set a ''trap'' with it if enough evidence available of ''strange goings on ''


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (18 December 2010)

we are setting traps. there are 2 horses that have been very unsettled, 1 that has been scared of its owner in the morning, mine has been very slow and reserved. also a bolt left undone on a stable door. just a few things that are not adding up.


----------



## MHOL (19 December 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/halogen-Sec...BISS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1292756294&sr=8-2

Google Guardcam for the cheapest prices but this is an amazing cctv camera, it records images onto a memory card, then you take it out, stick it into the computer and watch what has happened, very clear, you will need to put it up high enough so that someone cant reach it


----------



## pixi (19 December 2010)

TChamp said:



			we are setting traps. there are 2 horses that have been very unsettled, 1 that has been scared of its owner in the morning, mine has been very slow and reserved. also a bolt left undone on a stable door. just a few things that are not adding up.
		
Click to expand...

ok if you lived in telford id be worried as last time i hade things like that going on it was a chap sexually molesting my horsres mine were scared to go in stables with ppl items moved head collars left that wernt mine ponies trying to kick me .just a few things that pointed me that stuff was happening,but  your not in out area but i would say its possible some ones been visiting your horses for 1 reason or another,


----------



## WandaMare (19 December 2010)

We had same thing a few years ago, the police suggested putting down sand in front of stables before we left in the evening to check for footprints next day. We ended up buying a cheap car alarm which we put on one of the horses doors and lo and behold the first night it was installed, it went off at 11pm. A weirdo had been going in the stables after dark, no signs of sexual activities or anything, just creeping about and sitting in one of the stables with one of my horses. After alarm went off and scared him, he never came back again. 

Hope you find out whats going on as I know how unsettling it can be.


----------



## MHOL (19 December 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Door-Entrance...091338&cguid=a475495f11f0a0aad41505a5ff993d72

Something like this is good (you cannot see the beam)


----------

